# GENUIE ONLINE PLATFORM THAT REALLY PAYS



## city0016 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi guys,
I just wanted to know if anyone here knows about a geniue online platform that really pays daily or weekly cash($). I know that this forum is all about recovering and refining of precious metals but i find it to be the only place i could get a genieu reply as we are like one happy family whos willing to assist one another because the trust has been built already by our outstanding MOD's. I would appreciate any feedback on this topic.

Regards,

City.


----------



## city0016 (Jun 17, 2017)

Please i just want something i can make a daily or weekly income with.

Thanks,

City


----------



## kernels (Jun 18, 2017)

What is it that you expect to be paid for? Do you have some skill that you could put to work online ?


----------



## city0016 (Jun 18, 2017)

I just want some kind of work at home and earn a commsion sort of,like marketing,forex trading etc.
Something that really pays.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 18, 2017)

The problem with most of the world markets is that they demand an investment before giving you a return.
With over seven and a half billion people present on this planet you have to have some thing special to offer in order to divert resources to you.
From the fact you have no better way to find an income other than solicit for one on an open forum I would have to deduce you may be lacking such an ability.
Be very careful there are a multitude of predators who will contact you, find out what you want and construct a method of predation just for you.
Looking around you home town,Take note of what is doing well locally and ask them for a job would be a better idea.
Then if after a good days work you still have time and energy to waste on internet schemes you will at least have food on the table and a roof no mater what.
I started as a Kitchen Porter at age sixteen and normally have at least two job's at any one time.
even my metal trade has taken four days a week for three years and still has not paid me a wage.
In navigation we have a saying,the longest rout from Point (a) to Point (b) is the short cut.
The only opertunity I have seen that would seem's to provide an income from home with out much training or capital are the Web Cam buisness's.But even then you have to have an atractive appearance and a low self esteem to make money.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jun 18, 2017)

kidney foundation pays to make calls for donations. Most things online that say they pay, THEY DON'T. you could start making videos, but it takes a long time to earn anything and then its minuscule. you could sell on ebay but then you need something to sell.

There is SEO, cant remember what it stands for but its posting links and yet another thing that takes years to produce any income. 

I hurt my back a few years ago and tried to find something for a year and never really could. I wish you luck but watch out, there are scams everywhere. 

Mike


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 18, 2017)

Day-trading cryptocurrencies. But that is a gamble which either pays big or nothing. Requires capital too.


----------



## kernels (Jun 18, 2017)

I hope from the above responses you will realize that what you are looking for does not exist. Much better to meet reality sooner rather than later.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 19, 2017)

everydayisalesson said:


> There is SEO, cant remember what it stands for but its posting links and yet another thing that takes years to produce any income.


Search Engine Optimization... or spammers, just deleted seven spams on GRF and reported the links to google spam, then one on my wiki. I spent 20 minutes of my morning cleaning up after the spammers. Lowlifes in my view, but what I really want to say I can't because of the rules of this forum.

:evil: 

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 20, 2017)

Penny Hoarder is a source to find out about work at home deals, rebate deals, all kinds of unconventional money making ventures.

https://www.thepennyhoarder.com



Macfixer01


----------



## rickbb (Jun 23, 2017)

When you call QVC, The Home Shopping network, etc. You are really calling someone sitting at home on a PC with an IP phone. Instead of having a giant call center somewhere it's distributed across thousands of stay at home workers.

They read a script to you about whatever it is you're ordering and try and "upsell" you while on the phone.

They pay based on your time, your upselling, etc. You set your own hours, but you have to work those hours or they will cut you off. If you tell them you can work 3 hours next Tuesday from 9 to 12, you better do it. 

I couldn't do such work, but I know someone that does and loves it.

This is what most of those "work at home on a pc" ads are all about.


----------

